# Use Mineral Oil in Eyes When Bathing???



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone else use mineral oil in their Malts eyes when shampooing? I put one drop in each eye before bathing so that the shampoo/conditioner doesn't burn/irritate her eyes. I'm scared to death not to use anything and get soap in her eyes. If you don't use mineral oil, does the soap bother your Malt?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I actually use eye-lubricating ointment. My veterinary ophthalmologist recommended this after my Cloud had eye surgery. I have used it ever since, although I still try hard to avoid soap in the eyes, this would serve to protect the eyes.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never used mineral oil or ointments. I am very careful not to get soap in their eyes, but I do irrigate their eyes with the B&L eyewash immediately after bathing, just in case.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have used mineral oil---but found it a bit messy. I only use no tear shampoo on the head---I also hold the ears down rather tightly when rinsing.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I had not thought of the eyewash. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to use an oil type product for taking off my eye makeup years ago....if it got into my eyes, I couldn't see clearly for days. Because of that experience, I'd never put any kind of oil in my pups eyes. I just use Spa Lavish on their faces and am careful not to get it into their eyes....lucky so far. (oh - watch I'll get it in their eyes this week now :w00t::blush


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i Dont use mineral oil ,may give it a go though .


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Please don't use mineral oil, it can cause the shampoo to stay on the eye longer and burn the eye. 

Look at the *paragraph above* the "Hair Care Products" section in this Small Animal Dermatology book:


Small animal dermatology - Google Books


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I wouldn't use anything oily in the eye either. I'm allergic to sulfa and when I've had conjunctivitis they gave me a gel type drop. Drove my crazy -- can't see right with this film over the eye. I also use an eye wash, like the B&L but a generic one to clear out Tyler's eyes during and after his baths.I use a no tear shampoo (les pooches) on his head and I'm also just real careful to try not to get soap in.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't use oil for her or me. I can't see well, figure she wouldn't either. I do use a ni tear puppy shampoo on her face.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I used to use an oil type product for taking off my eye makeup years ago....if it got into my eyes, I couldn't see clearly for days. Because of that experience, I'd never put any kind of oil in my pups eyes. I just use Spa Lavish on their faces and am careful not to get it into their eyes....lucky so far. (oh - watch I'll get it in their eyes this week now :w00t::blush


Same here...I bought an oil-based makeup remover by accident one time and got some in my eye...definitely had blurred vision for a while after that. I wouldn't put any oil in Bailey's eyes because of that. I use tearless shampoo or Spa Lavish on his face and he struggles so I'm sure it's gotten in his eye once or twice :blush:


----------

